# Shop 'n' Shine Open Day - Derbyshire



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all, we're holding an open day at our premises in Heanor, Derbyshire this coming Sunday and you're all welcome.

A relaxed open day over at Shop 'n' Shine with various demonstrations, deals on the day and a Show & Shine (should you wish to enter) to win a fantastic kit of Britemax goodies.

Don't forget DW members get a discount so don't forget to mention this if you wish to make a purchase 

Date & Time: Sunday 22nd June - 10am onwards

Location:

Shop 'n' Shine
Unit 12
Adams Close
Heanor Gate Industrial Estate
Heanor
DE75 7SW

Finding us: http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/visit-our-store

Regards
Dom


----------

